# Friday!



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Well, haven't started one of these in a while!

My newest today (a very quick and dirty photo):










Nomos Tangente Sport Date, I was so trying to get through January without buying anything...


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This new Nato on the Tissot all day Friday.

Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Dave ME said:


> Well, haven't started one of these in a while!


I've never started one







Wearing this before I post it on to the new owner later today, I put it on a Di Chronissimo water proof leather strap which is of a superb quality.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Wearing my CASIO "killer" today, for the first time









Alexus: I like that Tissot - very nice


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Seiko Spirit today.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Wearing this one today working from home

_Glycine Airman SST06_










Rich


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

A Lip beater for work...


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Off out to photography motorbikes whizzing about, thing I'll give this poor thing an outing, it deserves it


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

This one today as it will be up in the loft looking for something.

Alasdair


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

After almost a week solid of the Avenger I finally managed to swap it out for my SMP:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

MarkF said:


> I've never started one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just don't go changing your mind Mark









Wearing the Sinn today


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

im wearing this today, looking forward to getting my orange monster from mark tho!!


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

got a gig tonight so going for the "don't have to worry about it option"

plus it matches the soles of my shoes


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Haven't worn this in a while. Once on my wrist, I fell in love again


















all the best

Jan


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing this which arrived from Glasgow a few days ago, thanks Andy









*Citizen 68-5372, cal.8210 21 Jewels, mid 1970s*










plus this one which I bought in in the early 90s....

*Citizen 51-2273, Miyota cal.8100 21 Jewels, mid 1980s*










I rather like these tough old birds, might have to keep my eye out for some more









BTW although the photos look like they were taken at the same time, they weren`t hence the different dates


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Stowa Marine Original* for me today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ricster said:


> *Stowa Marine Original* for me today


Very


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Modified Black Knight for me









When I try to attach a 66kb picture in the normal way I get the following messages:

"Upload failed. The file was larger than the available space"









"Attachment space used 42.36MB of 4.88MB"







:huh:

It's not a huge problem as I've uploaded the image to Photobucket & linked to it there - but does anyone know what's going on? They've been having a few network problems at work recently so it could be that that's playing silly buggers I suppose but I could attach images fine earlier in the week?????

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Breitling Professional Aerospace and Co-Pilot


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Damaskooooooooo...










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Longines DolceVita Chronograph...










... and this one tonight


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

One you'll never see another of... a truly unique watch... Omega Prototype Cal 1510 Megaquartz 2.4Mhz


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Rictster; love that Marine original,just had an e-mail from Stowa saying mine is ready,but it's a birthday present so i won't be able to see it until march 1st!!!

Mach; I want one!!!!(DA36 that is)

I am wearing the Bathys on my first homemade strap










Not perfect but i will get there!!

Have a great weekend all

paul


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Glycine Combat this morning:










Cheers


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I am wearing the Bathys on my first homemade strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI Paul

Looking good there









Rich


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Seiko 5 Military modified by Harold Ng, on 710 old CS Titan strap


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Some very nice watches on display today. I'll be wearing a Glycine as well...










Good luck to H & W in the F A Cup tomorrow!


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Paul,really like the strap on the Bathys,before i read your post i was wondering where i could get one,has a very rustic look to it.Havent taken any photos lately,but currently wearing my freshly collected Breitling B1 with grey face,will get some pics soon.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this recent Â£20 NIB ebay win









*Gianni Sabatini NGS 590B, Miyota cal.8215 21 Jewels*


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Wearing this Olympic today. It's been a while since it last had it's turn.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Back home in the warm now, so swapped over to this








I just love this watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

watchnutz said:


> Wearing this Olympic today. It's been a while since it last had it's turn.


Very, very nice, I particularly love the markers & second hand


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This one...










Later,

William


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

hippo said:


> Back home in the warm now, so swapped over to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do like those Oceans - just got to decide which to go for. Think it will be the LM 1

Alasdair


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

potz said:


> Livius de Balzac said:
> 
> 
> > Longines DolceVita Chronograph...
> ...


The movement is a 23 jewels Longines cal L538 and it's a Quartz. Accuracy: 1/3 second a month.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Alpha for work.










Swapped to this when I got home.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not working today so time for another swap....

*Reproduction Seikosha WWII `Navy Aviator Chronometer`Seiko cal.7s26 21 Jewels*


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Back from three FREEZING days in up-state New York and Ohio on business...only took one watch with me and can't stand to even look at it now.









So, for today it's back to the "electric blue"...

*Omega Seamaster Professional 2255.80*


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

grey said:


> Seiko 5 Military modified by Harold Ng, on 710 old CS Titan strap


that looks cool graham


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

wearing this today


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Finished in the loft so changed to the new arrival (3rd time I've had one of these)









Alasdair


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> wearing this today


Bet you got a few funny looks, going about with a red and yellow gnome strapped to your wrist.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

just swapped over to this now


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

...not just a Friday but nearly everyday the past 5 years!!!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> just swapped over to this now


Looks good on the orange strap m8.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

cheers john!

i love orange me


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> cheers john!
> 
> i love orange me


I bet you chose that new camera just because it printed the time & date in orange on the pics!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Made a change over to an RLT


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

New to me this week, one I have always wanted, in great condition from Chris,

not my pic but does it proud.










Dave S


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > cheers john!
> ...


its an option on the camera! red didnt look right, but the orange looks sooooooooooo right


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

finally stettled for this one...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> finally stettled for this one...


Nice









I`ve done another swap, to this....

*Buran, cal2614 17 Jewels*


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

dave993cars said:


> New to me this week, one I have always wanted, in great condition from Chris,
> 
> not my pic but does it proud.
> 
> ...


awesome mate....love it


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one, 30mm, but why I love it so much?

Bertrand


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Finally figured out the upload







Now need to figure out keeping fingers out of way


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

are you "giving the finger"


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Jeez...that came out bigger than I expected


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> are you "giving the finger"


Azif


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

get this one on mac


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Took delivery of this on Wednesday and it's been on my wrist since.










HAGWA, I know I will









Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> get this one on mac


Naaa, I don`t you getting over excited


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

JonW said:


> One you'll never see another of... a truly unique watch... Omega Prototype Cal 1510 Megaquartz 2.4Mhz


That is a stunning watch









Nothing beats 70's watches IMO


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Alas said:


> Finished in the loft so changed to the new arrival (3rd time I've had one of these)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you found one Alasdair - now remember, this one is for keeps!

Changed over to this one for the evening

_Tag Heuer Professional Chrono Automatic_










Rich


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> One you'll never see another of... a truly unique watch... Omega Prototype Cal 1510 Megaquartz 2.4Mhz


Superb Jon. Very cool case, and the date at 6 balances the Omega logo at 12. I wish I knew where you find all these from









Rich


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearing this one now

Benrus










Cheers

Mark


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

This one today:










******* ALERT: this image is embargoed until a "new arrival" reveal thread has been posted *******


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Finished in the loft so changed to the new arrival (3rd time I've had one of these)
> ...


Cheers Rich

I'll try my best to hold on to this one and can categorically state there is no way on earth I will flip it................well not this week anyway.







Thats me just about bought back all the watches I sold so the collection is looking the same again.

What a sad git I am.







easliy led by nice pics of watches thats my problem









Alasdair


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Alas said:


> I'll try my best to hold on to this one and can categorically state there is no way on earth I will flip it................well not this week anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure your middle name isn`t Mark or John?









Off to bed soon so have swapped over to this....

*Citizen Blue Eagle, NH6600-54FB, Miyota cal.8200 21 Jewels*


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > I'll try my best to hold on to this one and can categorically state there is no way on earth I will flip it................well not this week anyway.
> ...

















I'm not that bad.........yet. 

Alasdair


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

JonW said:


> One you'll never see another of... a truly unique watch... Omega Prototype Cal 1510 Megaquartz 2.4Mhz


Oh John I really like that !


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Alas said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Back home in the warm now, so swapped over to this
> ...


LM-1










or LM-2


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

hippo said:


> Back home in the warm now, so swapped over to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb.

What model - and did the strap come with it?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

This for now










And later...............


----------

